# Social Justice Warriors



## Ryan Rash (May 19, 2013)

I figured since plenty of folks around here know about them, it wouldn't hurt to give SJWs their own thread.

For the uninitiated: social justice is the idea that people should be treated equally, regardless of age, gender, gender identity, ethnicity, nationality, and so forth.

A great idea, but one that has been perverted and changed into something ugly and completely unrecognizable by many a "Social Justice Warrior". These people take this otherwise benevolent concept and morph it so that social justice is about getting their own rights at the expense of the rights (or in more extreme cases, lives) of their perceived oppressors.

If one wishes to delve into the insanity of Social Justice Warriors, be prepared to have your faith in humanity tested as you're harassed and threatened for being white, male, or worse of all, cisgendered (that is, having your gender identity and physical gender sync up. 'Tis a word I had never heard of before following SJW drama and that isn't recognized by Chrome's spellcheck).

Feel free to start with this tumblr blog dedicated to SJW drama.

EDIT: Here's some common terms you'll come across when dealing with SJWs.

-Cisgender (Cis for short): Essentially, the state of having one's gender identity correlate with their physical gender (identifying as male when you have a penis, for example). To the SJW, cisgendered people are the worst of the worst, undesireables the genocide of which they would applaud. They did, after all, popularize the phrase "die cis scum".

-PoC: Short for "Person of Color", which can describe anyone who isn't Caucassian. To SJWs, they are all the master race.

-Cultural appropriation: To normal folks, this is when something originating from one culture is altered to better suit another culture. Super Sentai to Power Rangers, for example. To SJWs, this means you cannot enjoy anything that originated from another culture. Like anime? African art? Ramen noodles? Knock that shit off, that shit was appropriated from other cultures, you Western pig!

-Heteroromantic: Because SJWs hate straight folk with a passion hotter than a thousand suns, this term is used by SJWs that are, themselves, heterosexual. Much like Chris used the term "Gaybian" to call himself gay without really calling himself gay, "heteroromantic" allows SJWs to say they're straight without saying they're straight.

-Demisexual: The state of harboring romantic feelings only for those whom you have a close personal bond with, regardless of gender. Basically, an SJW-ism for "bisexual".

-Transethnic: Claiming to be of a certain ethnicity when you are clearly a different ethnicity. Most often used by white SJWs who suffer from serious white guilt and wish to disassociate with their ethnicity by claiming to be something else entirely. Popularized by one tumblr SJW, Redd, who claims to be Hispanic in spite of the fact that she's whiter than a jar of mayonnaise.

-Trigger: When an SJW is pissed off, they will claim that one is "triggering" them. This should not be confused with actual triggering, which is something that can happen in people with PTSD and have serious repercussions, more so than some person on the internet correcting your racist sexist tirades.

-Tone policing: So, you find an SJW's rantings to be racially/sexually insensitive, and you ask them to maybe tone down on the battlecries of "kill whity" and "die cis scum". Congratulations, you are "tone policing", according to the SJW. Don't you try and censor their speech, you white cis scum!

-Headmates/Multiple systems: Terms used by some SJWs who pretend to have multiple personalities. These are bullshit terms.

-Privilege: The conversational A-bomb of the SJW. When they are losing an argument, they will bring up the fact that their opponent has privilege for being white/male/straight/neurotypical/whatever, and because of that, you can't relate to their struggle, ergo, your opinion is invalid. If an SJW tells you to "check your privilege", you have won the argument.


----------



## Null (May 19, 2013)

You ever see those really grouchy old people that dislike blacks and muslims and think that everyone needs to be Southern Baptist to go to heaven?

This is the retarded, liberal half-cousin of that.


----------



## Springblossom (May 19, 2013)

I love that when typing 'cisgender' into google, one of the top results that comes up is 'cisgender scum'. Really helping your cause there, guys.


----------



## homerbeoulve (May 19, 2013)

3 words: Those Pesky Dames.


----------



## random_pickle (May 19, 2013)

Don't mind me, I'm just going to image dump.












I find it ironic how for such "tolerant" people, they always have to put labels on others.


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 19, 2013)

I find it ironic that they denounce privilege, despite the fact that, as college-attending Internet users with the comparative leisure to examine the world's problems (as opposed to merely seeking sustenance) they are privileged by default.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 19, 2013)

This sums it up nicely...

(warning: a bit gruesome...but like I said, sums it up nicely)



Spoiler


----------



## WWWWolf (May 19, 2013)

Ryan Rash said:
			
		

> For the uninitiated: social justice is the idea that people should be treated equally, regardless of age, gender, gender identity, ethnicity, nationality, and so forth.
> 
> A great idea, but one that has been perverted and changed into something ugly and completely unrecognizable by many a "Social Justice Warrior". These people take this otherwise benevolent concept and morph it so that social justice is about getting their own rights at the expense of the rights (or in more extreme cases, lives) of their perceived oppressors.



I've been following some of this madness lately, mostly because they tend to go on about LGBT rights. This is the sort of crowd that could do incredible damage to fantastically important causes by just being absolute dicks.

_Fortunately,_ their idea of activism is tumblr reblogging. They don't know _damn_ about social justice, so it's just fantastic that they're not really inclined to do any real _warrioring_ either.


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 19, 2013)

WWWWolf said:
			
		

> Ryan Rash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed, you cis scum.


----------



## c-no (May 19, 2013)

Ryan Rash said:
			
		

> I figured since plenty of folks around here know about them, it wouldn't hurt to give SJWs their own thread.
> 
> For the uninitiated: social justice is the idea that people should be treated equally, regardless of age, gender, gender identity, ethnicity, nationality, and so forth.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have a hard time finding a good read on the tumblr link since I'm not really familiar with tumblr. That said, gotta like how the SJW are hypocrites since they aren't really fighting for equality, only the rights of their own rather than all. That said, here is a story about a social justice worker, courtest of Not Always Right
http://notalwaysworking.com/a-rebel-with-too-many-causes/27078
She thinks the janitor is being oppressed despite the fact that he's content with it. She even thinks black grapes is racist because you're calling them black grapes.


----------



## Himawari (May 19, 2013)

I didn't fit in at the first college I went to, largely, I think, because I'm a straight, cisgendered white girl.  The women's college I originally chose for what seemed to be an open, welcoming culture, turned out to be pretty much an exclusive factory for producing misandrist social justice warriors, and I was not the sort welcomed there.  Needless to say, I left after two years.

I still have some classmates from there friended on Facebook, mostly the ones who also went to the same high school as me, and I'm just too nice/cowardly to cut them off.  But can I just say that the word "womyn" really GRINDS MY GEARS?  And I see it used on a daily basis, too.   

One of my former classmates berated me for eating at McDonald's when I made a status update about some bad service at a location in NYC.  I was like, screw you I can eat McDonald's like once a month if I want.


----------



## MysticMisty (May 19, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

>


I don't think the drawing of a person cares about their apparent gender identity.

Also, xi? Xir? Why can't they just use "them", "they" or "their" if it's so important to get someone's gender (or lack of) correct? It sounds significantly less retarded and it's still gender neutral.


----------



## Null (May 19, 2013)

"his/hir/xir/eyr/aer/etc" could pass off as a really complicated RegEx. That shit's impressive. They're over-complicating basic human interactions to the point of it becoming a computer programming language.

These people need to get a fucking job.


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 19, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> Also, xi? Xir? Why can't they just use "them", "they" or "their" if it's so important to get someone's gender (or lack of) correct? It sounds significantly less retarded and it's still gender neutral.



They should try learning French, which has the benefit of a gender-neutral third-person singular/plural pronoun.

(Then again, that would constitute effort.)


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (May 20, 2013)

They're funny, I suppose, in an infuriating way.  I don't judge or hate people because of how they were born, but these people think I should die because I was born a straight white dude.

My sister just graduated this weekend from Hampshire College.  My high school girlfriend went there and my little brother starts next year.  I've always been under the impression it is, as Michael Bluth might say, "a gradeless, structureless, new age feel-goodery."  My dad said when he went to the bathroom he had to go to the room for "self identifying males."

Before my sister started her senior year, she was assigned to an apartment with some people she didn't know.  They sent her an email, I'll see if I can get her to give it to me.  It was just riddled with this sort of "social justice" shit about how they do this and do that and if she wants to live there she'd have to deal with it.  They mentioned "loud queer sex" as one of the things she'd be expected to tolerate, even though she totally wouldn't give a shit, they just have to rub it in everyone's face how different they are.

I wanted to show up at that apartment in her place the first day, since she'd never met them.  I'm 5'10", a muscular 190 pounds.  I was just gonna be like "Yeah that's right, I'm Jane.  _Did I blow your fucking mind?_"

Edit: Oh also in the email was how they regularly had animated political discussion, which, as you can probably imagine, were simply Tumblr-esque "I hate Republicans, they should all die" sorts of circle jerks.


----------



## Himawari (May 20, 2013)

Butta Face Lopez said:
			
		

> Hampshire College





			
				Butta Face Lopez said:
			
		

> "a gradeless, structureless, new age feel-goodery."


lol sounds about right.  My mom went to Mount Holyoke and told me all sorts of wacky stuff about Hampshire.


----------



## Grabthar's Hammer (May 20, 2013)

Hoo boy. Had a similar experience in college as Himawari--fortunately though, my college was big enough that I could kinda slip through the cracks as a plain ol' Midwestern white guy and no one cared. A couple of my smaller classes (nearly all of which purported to be about something else but basically boiled down to 'Marxism 101'), though, particularly one in which the TA was a butch lesbian...I could feel her bad vibe pretty well.  (Insert the warriors' claims that *I* was actually oppressing her just by being there here.)



			
				Springblossom said:
			
		

> I love that when typing 'cisgender' into google, one of the top results that comes up is 'cisgender scum'. Really helping your cause there, guys.



Out of morbid curiosity I clicked "I'm Feeling Lucky" for 'cisgender scum' and read the first hit, a list of privileges that cis folks have over trans folks. I actually didn't have a problem with the list itself--it's the idea that I should feel guilty just for being born who I am that's insane--but this one stuck out:

"16. If you are murdered (or have any crime committed against you), your gender expression will not be used as a justification for your murder (“gay panic”) nor as a reason to coddle the perpetrators."

Well if I'm murdered, I'd be dead, and thus wouldn't really give a shit at that point, now would I?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (May 20, 2013)

Butta Face Lopez said:
			
		

> political discussion, which, as you can probably imagine, were simply Tumblr-esque "I hate Republicans, they should all die" sorts of circle jerks.



Oh yeah... reminds me of when I was dating a lot, and saw someone online say "I want to date someone who is really, really open-minded.  Someone who would NEVER vote Republican!"   Eehhhhhhmmm... If you won't vote for someone solely because of a letter next to their name, I can't find any way to consider that "open-minded".

Likewise, I had someone tell me "It's obvious you've never taken a feminist literature class, so I can't talk to you about this."  EEehhhrrmmm...  I thought one of the benefits of having a higher education was to enable you to exchange ideas.  If you can't communicate with someone because they didn't take your precious class, then maybe your ideas don't hold up to scrutiny.

Yeah, this "social justice" shit started off as being a fantastic idea, but it's been horribly corrupted.  It's morphed into this culture of victimhood, where you just have to show that people who resemble you in some way were horribly treated at some point in the past, and this gives you the unquestionable moral high ground for life.  It pisses me off because it blocks off actual conversation and actual progress at getting people who think differently to live and work together.  You can't talk to these people, because they presume that because of your gender, sexuality, race, or whatever, you're automatically wrong... and the fact that you don't even know this in advance makes you an asshole..


----------



## Ryan Rash (May 20, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> Also, xi? Xir? Why can't they just use "them", "they" or "their" if it's so important to get someone's gender (or lack of) correct? It sounds significantly less retarded and it's still gender neutral.



Because they're special snowflakes and should be respected as such, cis scum!  :x 

But yeah, 'tis like I said in another thread: if you use pronouns that sound like alien names, I cannot take you seriously.

EDIT: So, evidently Ahuviya is still alive and still an embarrassment to transpeople.


----------



## CalmMyTits (May 20, 2013)

Why is the term cisgender even necessary? So a man is born a man, and sees himself as a man... what's so special about that? Why even come up with a term for this? This really grinds my gears!


----------



## bradsternum (May 20, 2013)

I go to The New School for Public Engagement in Manhattan. I'm surrounded by this sort of bullshit. Most recently, the college introduced gender-neutral bathrooms. A terrible idea, in my opinion. Just asking for "HE TRIED TO RAPE ME!!!!" bullshit meltdowns.


----------



## Ryan Rash (May 20, 2013)

CalmMyTits said:
			
		

> Why is the term cisgender even necessary? So a man is born a man, and sees himself as a man... what's so special about that? Why even come up with a term for this? This really grinds my gears!



The term has actually been around for ages, it just hasn't been used (and abused) until the advent of the internet.

You can blame Carl Bujis for introducing the term to the internet.



> "As for the origin; I just made it up. I just kept running into the problem of what to call non-T*people in various discussions, and one day it just hit me: non-trans = cis. Therefore, cisgendered.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (May 20, 2013)

I'm really sick of this Hipster, femnazi, liberal, trendy, politically correct, USI, self-righteous, anti-white male, 16-year-old girl mentality, fag enabling shit. Seriously anyone with half a brain doesn't give shit about their propaganda and find it really fucking annoying. Don't they see that they're just as over-zealous as any fundie (a.k.a the very thing they hate)?


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (May 20, 2013)

I get a chuckle out of our SJWs' need to continually validate their ideas for themselves rather than learning how to present their ideas in an eloquent fashion. Fortunately, I've never encountered these kind of SJW's in the biology dept. I have, however, met a few people who believe in their ideals and they are quite pleasant to be around.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (May 21, 2013)

Ryan Rash said:
			
		

> Because they're special snowflakes and should be respected as such, cis scum!  :x



Possibly the thing that pisses me off most, and the reason I ignore these people.  I try my best to treat everyone respectfully and equally.  I don't care who you are, I will treat you the best I can.  If that's not good enough for you, because you think because of who you are you should be treated *better* than everyone else... well, fuck you.  



			
				Ryan Rash said:
			
		

>



I love how he says "almost".  Oh yeah, ADF, you _almost_ did something.  Much better than actually _doing_ something.  Way to take a stand, you gutless wimp.


----------



## CalmMyTits (May 21, 2013)

Wow. I've read about ADF a few years ago. I see he has only gotten worse since then.


----------



## Xanatos (May 21, 2013)

Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that they denounce privilege, despite the fact that, as college-attending Internet users with the comparative leisure to examine the world's problems (as opposed to merely seeking sustenance) they are privileged by default.


I've always said that the people most concerned with political correctness are scared, guilty white people. Actual minorities are more concerned about REAL discrimination as opposed to what some dude says on his twitter.


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 21, 2013)

Xanatos said:
			
		

> Henry Bemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except none of these guys really seem guilty. They all have that vibe of "just finished a semester in Intro to Critical Thinking," which totally gives them a license to run out and tell the world to go fuck itself for all its bullshit.


----------



## Trombonista (May 21, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> You ever see those really grouchy old people that dislike blacks and muslims and think that everyone needs to be Southern Baptist to go to heaven?
> 
> This is the retarded, liberal half-cousin of that.



>implying the first group is smart

Seriously, these are just the liberal equivalent of fundies.


----------



## Springblossom (May 21, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> I find it ironic how for such "tolerant" people, they always have to put labels on others.


I find it ironic that they're so big on 'acceptance', and yet they have no problems ranting about how the 'cishetero scum' need to stop breeding so they die out. How _dare_ I be happy with who I was born as?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (May 21, 2013)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> random_pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More to the point, how _dare_ I not apologize for being who I am?  And how _dare_ I not feel ashamed of using my sex organs for their biologically intended purpose?


----------



## Xanatos (May 21, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, at least Fundies have the excuse of being indoctrinated since birth. SJW's took a class on something and suddenly consider themselves experts. 

So yeah, I'd say SJWs are dumber.


----------



## Ryan Rash (May 21, 2013)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> random_pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which would lead to the extinction of humanity, considering we know they can't reproduce.

Real nice exhibition of foresight, good xir.


----------



## Tomboy (May 21, 2013)

ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> Butta Face Lopez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.
The whole 'oppression olympics' thing pisses me off to no end and I see it all over tumblr. As an asexual, I see a ton of "oppression olympics" crap coming from SJWs, some even in the LGBT community, who could care less about asexuals when they should be the first ones to support us. But nope, we're not "oppressed" enough for them. It doesn't matter if an ace got raped for refusing sex, nope, they don't care. And they tend to assume all aces are heteroromantic or something too, when a lot of them can be bi/homoromantic, thus having the same problems as homo/bisexual people.
I consider privilege to be more a class/wealth thing than a race thing anyways. I can see where they're coming from with it, but it's horribly corrupted. I can name a bunch of minorities way better off than white ol' me, someone coming from a family who had to sell their house to afford to send their kids to college, but they don't care. I'm still white, cisgendered scum in their eyes, so any hardships I may go through don't matter to them.
Oh, and every time I see the word "cisgender" or "cis," I really wanna kill something.


----------



## GGGBYBYBY (May 21, 2013)

^I see we're a tad Marxist up here however I totally agree, class divides more than anything at times. It doesn't matter what race, gender or sexuality you are, if you lack the funds you mean jackshit to the world. 
SJWs take equality and bend the lines to suit them which in itself is contradictory to the cause. It's hardly equality if you scream death at somebody in the privileged majority for just existing. 
The problem with Tumblr is everyone tries to bring everything into everything. Especially in the case of SJWs. I've seen posts on all kinds of things where it gets out of hand, one that springs to mind is a Pokemon post where they chastised the games for not having another gender other than girl or boy. Despite the fact it is a role playing game where gender means nothing because it's about grinding monsters. Pokemon is indiscriminate, it doesn't judge a player. Why are they making it an issue?


----------



## cypocraphy (May 21, 2013)

Aren't there only 2 genders no matter how you slice it?

For example, Chaz Bono is male, always has been. Has always identified as male, so he only needs male pronouns. No "Xor/Xaz" shit.

If you're not sure what gender you are, then surely either pronoun could apply to you with no offense? Does it _really_ matter? 


Of course I'm hetero cis scum, what do I know?


----------



## random_pickle (May 21, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Aren't there only 2 genders no matter how you slice it?
> 
> For example, Chaz Bono is male, always has been. Has always identified as male, so he only needs male pronouns. No "Xor/Xaz" shit.
> 
> ...



I think these guys are talking about gender identity, not really physical gender.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 21, 2013)

I know. The gender you identify as is your gender, physical or not. If you don't know which you are, then you really shouldn't be offended by any pronoun, either could apply. is there something wrong with being male or female? No.


----------



## Himawari (May 21, 2013)

Well, the thing is that SJWs tend to assert that there are more than just two genders that one can identify as.  Personally I can accept that; if someone doesn't feel that they themselves identifies as male or female, and decides that they feel the need to come up with their own new gender in order to properly label themselves, then that's their prerogative.  Just don't get offended when some random stranger on the street can't read your mind and be cognizant of your made up gender and pronouns.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 21, 2013)

Himawari said:
			
		

> and decides that they feel the need to come up with their own new gender in order to properly label themselves, then that's their prerogative.  Just don't get offended when some random stranger on the street can't read your mind and be cognizant of your made up gender and pronouns.



A very good point, and I do agree. But I still don't see why it's a bad thing to be called a male or female. Fuck it, why not just identify as both instead of making up this "xorf/xafz" pseudo-hip bullshit? 

I also agree that "privilege" is more about money than anything else. There's no way in hell I'm more "privileged" than Queen Latifah, Frank Ocean, or Ru Paul.


----------

